# Maryland to Hawaii ?



## mmcmdl (May 3, 2021)

Aukai is in need of a BP , We agreed on price of $2800 which is below what I could get in my hood . Anyone knowing about how to ship this , PLEASE chime in , as this is a new venture for me .


----------



## darkzero (May 3, 2021)

But I thought you offered delivery?  



mmcmdl said:


> Oh , just realized that was you Brent . You know I deliver also .





darkzero said:


> I'm not expecting free but I saw in another post that says you deliver also!   Do you have the same guarantee as Dominos?  30 hrs instead of 30 mins is fine with me!





But seriously, I have no idea, never dealt with anything like that either. How did Mike get his DoAll delivered? I know it shipped by truck then got on a boat, I'm sure the BP would have to go the same way.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 3, 2021)

Waiting on Mike Will . Be another late night thread I"m sure . I did tell him the barn dust is free , and it's actually real ! This nightshift rocks on here , be lost without it . BTW , whatcha need ?


----------



## Brento (May 3, 2021)

What dont we need lol


----------



## jwmelvin (May 3, 2021)

I shipped a ~650 lb crate from Molokai > Honolulu > LA > Virginia, using Honolulu Freight Service to La and then Trifecta Transportation from there to Virginia. If I remember correctly, HFS set up the various links and were a pleasure to work with. It’s always a bit of an operation to get these things done but that shipment worked out fine for me.


----------



## Aukai (May 4, 2021)

Shipping from MD to Hawaii is going to be an adventure, it's all about preparation.  If the base pallet is solid, and the handles are taken off of the 49" table, so the monkeys on the forklifts have less or a target, it may get here in top shape. Please Lord!!!!


----------



## vtcnc (May 4, 2021)

I would fully enclose it, but that is just me.

Then electrify it in case they spear it.


----------



## Aukai (May 4, 2021)

This is one thought


----------



## brino (May 4, 2021)

darkzero said:


> How did Mike get his DoAll delivered?



Broken, I believe........ 

-brino


----------



## Barncat (May 4, 2021)

Does fastenal ship to Hawaii?


----------



## BGHansen (May 4, 2021)

Maybe hit the PM part of the forum for photos of comparable machines from Matt?  We all like showing photos of new acquisitions, gotta be some showing the crating PM uses which has been fairly successful at getting machines to new homes.  Maybe even reach out to Matt for some advise on a shipper?  With his attention to details, he has probably a short list of reliable as opposed to cheap shippers.

Bruce


----------



## 682bear (May 4, 2021)

Barncat said:


> Does fastenal ship to Hawaii?



According to my Fastenal dealer, they don't handle anything that heavy. Most of the Fastenal stores only have small forklifts, and many of their trucks are too lightweight, also.

-Bear


----------



## Janderso (May 4, 2021)

Wouldn't it be cost prohibitive?
I am assuming >$2,000-$3,000 to ship??


----------



## reds (May 4, 2021)

Definitely needs to be shipped  completely enclosed. Reinforced pallet enclosed with 3/4" OSB. Maybe remove the table and head and attach down on the pallet. Center of gravity should be low as possible.


----------



## Aukai (May 4, 2021)

The lathe was 8xx.00 , the DoAll was at a grand for shipping. I spoke to a machine dealer from my automotive website, he's mentioning to drop the knee all the way down on a block of wood, 2x4, and 4x4 bolted pallet just bigger than the machine, and bolt the machine down, no lags, bolts. Making progress on ideas, thank you...


----------



## BGHansen (May 4, 2021)

Aukai said:


> The lathe was 8xx.00 , the DoAll was at a grand for shipping. I spoke to a machine dealer from my automotive website, he's mentioning to drop the knee all the way down on a block of wood, 2x4, and 4x4 bolted pallet just bigger than the machine, and bolt the machine down, no lags, bolts. Making progress on ideas, thank you...


Might be easier moving to Maryland.  You may enjoy the Atlantic as much as the Pacific!  

Bruce


----------



## mmcmdl (May 4, 2021)

Good news is I'm picking up a Cub Cadet 1812 tonight ! Swore I was out of restoring them but we all knows how that goes .  My driveway has been too empty for too long , I'll fill'r back up !


----------



## Janderso (May 4, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Good news is I'm picking up a Cub Cadet 1812 tonight ! Swore I was out of restoring them but we all knows how that goes .  My driveway has been too empty for too long , I'll fill'r back up !


I’ll bite, what do you see in that little thing?
For snow removal?


----------



## Aukai (May 4, 2021)

Hope your not going to block the mill in


----------



## mmcmdl (May 4, 2021)

Most likely an 85 or 86 model which I've done 50 or so in the past . My 1 year old zero turn went to the shop after not running . My entire life I've had back ups for back ups tractors . Last year I sold them all , go figure .  The deal didn't go thru tonight , he got hung up . The 1812 has the Mag engine and not the Command . I like " old iron " .


----------



## mmcmdl (May 4, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Hope your not going to block the mill in


I've had 15 of these tractors in the driveway and they never slowed progress .


----------



## mmcmdl (May 4, 2021)

Any news on your end ? My new zero turn took a dump which has kept me busy . Have 2 lawns growing faster than $hit and all I can do is watch . Going back to the " old iron " . They run forever .


----------



## davidpbest (May 5, 2021)

Mike, I just spoke with my Hawaiian Air pilot friend who lives on O’ahu and is a fellow woodworker with equipment similar to my own (large panel saw, massive planer & jointer, etc.) all of which had to be “imported” from Delaware.  He uses YRC Freight and has been extremely happy with their service.  Everything was arranged online at _*their web site*_.  He also insures the freight separately through *this outfit*. He estimates a 1,500-2000 pound mill like a Bridgeport would cost $1,500-$2,000, with local delivery extra. He presses the point that the machine must be palletized, bolted to the pallet, wrapped in plastic, and fully crated. This is how my knee mill was packaged: knee fully lowered, head tilted 170°, lag bolted to 4x4's in the pallet, plastic wrapped, full plywood crate. He ended up using the same crate for the RF-45 transit just cut down a bit in height.







He ended up buying my RF-45 when I moved over to the PM935, and we used the same crate for transit to Hawaii, just cut down slightly in height.   This crate weighted just over 1000 pounds and cost about $1200 to ship to O'ahu.






Hope this helps.


----------



## Aukai (May 5, 2021)

Absolutely David, thank you. I have a guy I know flies for Hawaiian too, he might be retired by now, he was the instructor pilot, for the simulators, and pilot. IIRC Rick White/ or Waite.....


----------



## John O (May 6, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Any news on your end ? My new zero turn took a dump which has kept me busy . Have 2 lawns growing faster than $hit and all I can do is watch . Going back to the " old iron " . They run forever .


You need old iron zero turn


----------

